# Greetings from NY



## roktman (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello all,
Another newbie here. I've mostly just been keeping terrariums (no critters inside). The I saw a few of Bryandarts' and LLL Reptile's videos on YT (is Bryan here? I see LLL is a sponsor), and instantly became hooked on the idea of keeping Darts, and other frogs. 
I don't have any animals at the moment as I want to read up on as much as I can first. But I know I'll be back with some dumb questions.

Kev


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

Welcome! Bryan is on here I believe. Where in New York are you?http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/showthread.php?t=93223


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Welcome. I'm also in NY (NYC).


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. I'm just north of the city. The LLL guys post here on occasion


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

im in ny!
mike


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm also in NY but not to near anyone else  I'm closest to Binghamton.


----------



## roktman (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi all , thanks for the welcome. I'm also in NYC.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

roktman said:


> Hi all , thanks for the welcome. I'm also in NYC.


Nice. Well consider this an invite . The New York Dart group keeps monthly meets. The April meeting is this Friday 6pm-10pm. PM me to RSVP. It's usually a good time for all. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/showthread.php?t=93688


----------



## roktman (Apr 10, 2013)

JonRich said:


> Nice. Well consider this an invite . The New York Dart group keeps monthly meets. The April meeting is this Friday 6pm-10pm. PM me to RSVP. It's usually a good time for all.
> NYC Area Froggers April Meeting? - Dendroboard


Thanks for the invite. I'll keep watch, and if I can make it I will certainly try and show up.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

roktman said:


> Hi all , thanks for the welcome. I'm also in NYC.


We try to have informal monthly gatherings in NYC. PM me your email address if you'd like to be placed on our email notification list.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## roktman (Apr 10, 2013)

radiata said:


> We try to have informal monthly gatherings in NYC. PM me your email address if you'd like to be placed on our email notification list.
> 
> Regards,
> Bob


PM sent. 

Kev


----------

